# Sorted - 10speed Tiagra 4600 compatible rear brifter



## Kernow_T (8 Nov 2017)

To replace dodgy rh shifter on my Felt. Cheap as possible; will consider a pair.


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Nov 2017)

eBay is a good place to look.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=302518157031&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Kernow_T (8 Nov 2017)

I really struggle to meet the prices the Shimano brifters get to - occasionally there's a bargain to be had. 
It was more of a hope someone, who wasn't looking to sell, knows they have one laying around and is happy to let a man in need have it for a modest price.
Cheers T


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Nov 2017)

Hi there,

I've got a pair of 105 10 speed STIs if you're interested? ST5600, the sort with gear cables not under the bar tape.
£35 posted.


----------



## Kernow_T (30 Nov 2017)

Hi - many thanks. May I ask if they're in perfect working order; cosmetic condition seems sound given age?
If so I'd like them please at £35 all in (of course 2nd class post is fine).
Thanks


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Dec 2017)

Sorry, only just got in. Yes, they were working perfectly when I removed them a couple of months ago. I'll get them in the post, hopefully tomorrow or Monday, and PM you bank details.


----------

